# web page loading issue.



## carmi (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum. 
I need help regarding loading of my webpage on dsl or phone line connection.
the page doesn't come up fully and after refreshing only it'll come.
this happens only over dsl or phone line connection.
can someone help?
the page is designed in webscript(html + O script)


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

carmi, I have a rather strange round-about way of trying to fix this, but I'm going to hope that someone else give you a solid fix first.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

well, it seems like no one wanted to touch this one, would you be willing to share your url?


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Problems*

Is the problem where the default prefix is missing?

If this has happened, copy the text between the --- signs below into a file called 'prefix.reg' (use Notepad or your favorite text editor). Note that the [HKEY] lines are split in two for viewing on this page. Double-click the file from Explorer, and it should solve your problem. Since this is a registry editing tip, I hereby take no responsibility if your machine occurs to have more problems. :1angel: Although it shouldn't as this fix worked for many before :smile: 

---
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\
Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\DefaultPrefix]
@="http://"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\
Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\Prefixes]
"ftp"="ftp://"
"gopher"="gopher://"
"home"="http://"
"mosaic"="http://"
"www"="http://"
---


----------

